# Basic Training - Where am I headed?



## Gross (26 May 2007)

Hello everyone

First time poster here

I enlisted in the Army Reserves here in Vancouver a couple months ago, I finished my interview on May 9th and was told that I was more or less in, just waiting for the official word.

I've been going around various boards and websites and was just curious where I was being sent for basic.
From what I've gathered, St. Jean but I've heard mixed stories. I have a few ex-military in my family and they all say Petawawa.

Any information would be greatly appreciated,
Thank-you


----------



## gaspasser (26 May 2007)

I'm going out on a limb here when I say this;
You are Army Reserve, you'll probably stay in your home town of Vancouver.


----------



## PO2FinClk (26 May 2007)

Much rather recommend, in fact, highly recommend you ask the CFRC.

Anything else being passed on here would be hearsay as there are too many variables. Reg, Reserve, Brigade, Unit etc etc 

Besides, its a good habit for you to gain right away, that to be asking the source people rather then relying on what Bob or Tom have to say about it.


----------



## Gross (26 May 2007)

Yeah I was going to ask them when they gave me a call but until then, I was just a little curious.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (27 May 2007)

Once your file is returned to your unit, you will be contacted and sworn in. Once you are at your unit your ops staff through your chain of command will arrange for you to go on course. As a reservist, you can probably count on a weekend course for BMQ / SQ and then wherever you go for your primary trades training. (You didn't tell us what unit you joined).........As for where you'll train, it depends on availability of courses. Many are City run courses or at the Summer Training Company in Chilliwack, which is a sub-unit of LFWA TC (WATC).......

Anyway, if you're not already enrolled you can pretty well be assured you won't be getting in on any training this summer. 

Best of luck to you,

HH


----------



## canadianblue (1 Jun 2007)

I can't recall seeing a single reservist recruit while I was at St Jean. 

When I was applying for the reserves I was told that I was heading to Wainwright, I'd imagine that you will probably go to a nearby base as it doesn't make sense for them to fly you half way across the country to do a few weeks of training that can be done at a nearby base.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (1 Jun 2007)

I should have mentioned that STC Chillliwack is getting recruits from as far away as Winnipeg......You'll go where they need to send you for training. It could be anywhere that has space these days.

Cheers,

HH


----------



## medaid (1 Jun 2007)

I always thought the Air and Nav Res do their BMQ at St Jean? am I mistaken all these years?


----------



## kratz (1 Jun 2007)

Yes, Air Reserve  and Naval Reserve have been jointly conducting their recruit training in Borden since the mid-1900s. As noted in the links, Regular Force members have also been trained through the school as well.


----------



## Mithras (2 Jun 2007)

If you are reservist and are getting on a BMQ course this summer I think Borden will most likely be the destination.   That said, you could go anywhere for BMQ, seems like all the bases have some sort of BMQ course going on these days.


----------



## medaid (2 Jun 2007)

kratz said:
			
		

> Yes, Air Reserve  and Naval Reserve have been jointly conducting their recruit training in Borden since the mid-1900s. As noted in the links, Regular Force members have also been trained through the school as well.



Ah cheers Kratz


----------



## HollywoodHitman (2 Jun 2007)

If you joined the Army Reserves in Vancouver, you would most likely go to STC Chilliwack, not Borden. Otherwise it'd be Wainwright. STC Chillliwack is under the command of WATC


----------

